# Albida Propagation?



## DJRansome (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been nursing 2 plants for a number of years with very limited success...about the best I can say is they are alive.

I have a large root system...then 2 long naked stems, then a rosette at the top of each which has recently formed new roots in mid-air at the crown.

I assume if I sever the stems below the new roots and plant the rosettes they will grow.

Can I do anything with the original, large root system and stems?

If I plant the roots and leave 1/2" of stem, will new rosettes sprout?
If I plant the roots and leave the entire stem but lay it horizontally in the substrate, will each node sprout?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Any pics bud?


----------



## DJRansome (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## DJRansome (Dec 10, 2009)

Any ideas? 

I read somewhere that a portion of root and one living node will sprout. So I'm going to cut the stems under the roots/rosette at the top, cut the stem leaving a couple of nodes at the bottom and plant those for 4 potential plants. 

Then just because it can't hurt, I'll lay the middle part of the stem horizontally in a pot of substrate in case it might root/sprout as well.


----------

